# Temperatures to expect?



## alexfreu (Aug 20, 2004)

I've got a Sapphire Radeon 9800 Pro with a R360 chip and LM63 temperature sensor with a Arctic Cooling VGA Silencer v3. The temperatures I get are:

Remote: 77.0°C	Local: 57.0°C

(WinXP desktop, no load; environment 28°C, case 39°C, CPU 44°C)

In descriptions of the Overdrive feature the Alarm temperature is 75°C so I have some worries, if there is something wrong with the cooling. I don't have any crashes or something.
I just want to know, what temperatures can be expected for a "9800 Pro" with R360 on an XT PCB.

BTW: Many thanks for the temperature monitoring feature! You did a great job.

Edit:
I should have read the manual before 



> Remote temperature is the temperature of the GPU chip (*on the 9800 series it is the temperature of a diode under the GPU + 20°C*).
> Local temperature is the temperature of the monitoring chip itself.



So everything is fine. I just have to subtract 20 °C from these 77 degrees and I get a very cool GPU with much potential to overclock


----------

